# More good trout caught in the cold



## Captain Kevin Cochran (Nov 1, 2013)

Another example of how these cold fronts keep stirring up a hot bite. Got all these on sinking Fat Boys today. Congrats to Beau Blackard, Tommy Marik and Lance Abel. Beau's fish were 9 lbs and 7.25 pounds. Tommy's was a 29.5 inch 7.5 and Lance's were 7.25 and 6.5.


----------

